
A Friend Needs Help - looper42
https://milaap.org/fundraisers/support-kalavati
======
looper42
I know that its not the platform for thins like this. It's just the
desperation that is making me do this. I apologies for it in advance. But if
anyone sees this and can help a little, it can save a life.

~~~
gus_massa
I'm not sure about what the guidelines say, but I personally consider that
it's fine to make exceptions for regular users from time to time when it is
needed. Your account has almost 8 years, so I think this is fine. (This is not
an official opinion, I'm just someone that read the newest page too much.)

But the submission has 4 (dead) comments by accounts created just now,
probably just to comment here. And the comments are very short onliners. It is
fine if someone creates a new account to provide more details and information,
but it's not fine if the comments are not sustancial.

(For example if one of the _regular_ users my ask for more details or info, it
if fine that the doctor or some familiar with more knowledge may create an
account to answer. But the answer must have more details, let's say three
paragraphs.)

(It's not fine if a new account ask for more info and then a new account
answer it. It looks like a fake Q&A.)

~~~
looper42
You are right. And I apologized in my comment. It is simply the desperation to
help the friend that's all. For me it was worth a shot for even tiny help to
get closer to the goal.

I also like the hacker news community, who help not to let spamming go around.
I would have asked the same question which you have if I were you.

